# PXS - Pharmaxis Ltd



## Lachlan6 (29 August 2007)

Looking very nice indeed from a shorter term and longer perspective, so i thought I would open a thread on this one. It is looking very positive on the back of the Phase 111 Clinical trials and technically broke out today to new highs. Will most likely jump on this tommorow for a long term hold.


----------



## ekman (30 August 2007)

Agree that this most likely will go up oday on yesterday's ann and rise in DJIA.
THe price has almost reached one analyst's indicative price of mid $4 on achieving 10% market by 2010. Though company says it's market target is 30%


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2007)

One I'm adding to the portfolio.

I see this as low risk with Support found around $3.85.
Appears supply has been shaken out and will be looking for an increase in volume with any forward move to convince me to hold.
A convincing break above the recient high would be a strong technical bullish signal.


----------



## michael_selway (23 September 2007)

ekman said:


> Agree that this most likely will go up oday on yesterday's ann and rise in DJIA.
> THe price has almost reached one analyst's indicative price of mid $4 on achieving 10% market by 2010. Though company says it's market target is 30%




Do you know what this company actually does, appears quite unique

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -13.6 -16.7 10.1 38.7 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## blinkau (23 October 2007)

Both products Aridol and Bronchitol appear very unique and will hopefully provide a healthy revenue stream in the future. 

I purchased some recently at $3.50 feeling I had paid to much however the price has taken off since then. With the option for shareholders to purchase $5000 of securities at $3.90 is anyone planning to take it up? 

Should have invested more back in the $2 days


----------



## pan (5 March 2008)

Fallen from $4.5 to $2.2 in the last six months?? Whats the go?

Bit disappointing, haven't seen it around these levels for around a year and a half. The broker firms are still giving it buying recommendations which can be seen on the company's website.

Thoughts?


----------



## urgalzmine (9 March 2008)

pan said:


> Fallen from $4.5 to $2.2 in the last six months?? Whats the go?
> 
> Bit disappointing, haven't seen it around these levels for around a year and a half. The broker firms are still giving it buying recommendations which can be seen on the company's website.
> 
> Thoughts?





I really like this stock. I think the reason why it is falling is that its still a speculative stock as it hasnt got approvals internationally to distribute. I think this is why the share rising to $4-$5 was just overpriced and ur seeing it fall.

It also doesnt help with rising US$ will cut their profits and also with global markets slowing down all stocks take a hammering. However If your abit of a  gambler ( i am) its a good buy as it looks to be sold off to much. 

The reason are as below( please feel free to disagree with me)
 - slow down in markets usually means that companies which are not affected by economic slow downs, such as PXS ( sick patients need drugs)
 - I predict that they should have full approvals internationally

It has two main drugs.

Aridol and BRONCHITOL

Aridol is for asthma treatment
Bronchitol is for crystic Fibrosis, Bronchiectasis and Chronic obstruction disease.

Aridol approved in AUS and Sweeden. Waiting for approval for USA and Korea( should know this qaurter, I think we were meant to know by end of feb08 not sure why there is a delay)

Bronchitol got approval in aus and market mid year. USA is in phrase 3 trials should know april 2008.

A new announcement also indicate that Bronchitol is trialed in China will know end of 2008 approx.

Have this stock on your watch list because there should be alot of announcements in March and if they are good that sp of $2.40 should head north

These two drugs are apparently very unique.  

This is my , These are just my opinons... I just wish that I had $50k in my pocket... 

Happy trading


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 April 2008)

Future looks rosy, approvals/trials going well all over the world so why the big drop in sp? It's dropped beyond what you'd expect even considering current market conditions & the speculative (less so now) nature of the company. 
~$1.80 from highs well over $4


----------



## urgalzmine (17 April 2008)

Reason is the trials needed to be extended for another 12 months for Europe and US. <-- this is by memory read the latest announcement. 

My opinion why the price has dropped is purely to do with the extended trials. It basically means they need to spend more money with the trials, This could mean that they are having problems with their drugs( maybe side effects ?) 

The drugs therefor are delayed to be produce and that ultimately hurts ur   
 bottom line. 

I believe another reason why the price has dropped was how they announced it. Instead of making a statement about the trials they subtly hide in their quarterly.

Usually the company would announce trials but this time it was a negative update on trials... <-- but hey thats just my view..


----------



## Out Too Soon (4 May 2008)

urgalzmine said:


> Reason is the trials needed to be extended for another 12 months for Europe and US. <-- this is by memory read the latest announcement. >>>>>>
> 
> >>>>Usually the company would announce trials but this time it was a negative update on trials... <-- but hey thats just my view..




 Thanks for that, I read their ann's too but those details snuck past me. (a case of only seeing what I want to see) 
 Still huge potential but an extra 12 mths to the ~biggest market is still an extra 12 months of crossed fingers.


----------



## urgalzmine (4 May 2008)

Out Too Soon said:


> Thanks for that, I read their ann's too but those details snuck past me. (a case of only seeing what I want to see)
> Still huge potential but an extra 12 mths to the ~biggest market is still an extra 12 months of crossed fingers.




Yeh PXS got hammered for it. It is a real shame, i thought the trials would do really well.... i suppose this is what happens with specs, put it in ur bottom drawer and bring it out next year and see how u go


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 September 2008)

Pharmaxis is heading in the right direction again. The last 2 months while ignoring the rest of the market. Pharmaxis news certainly looks rosy.


----------



## michael_selway (8 September 2008)

Out Too Soon said:


> Pharmaxis is heading in the right direction again. The last 2 months while ignoring the rest of the market. Pharmaxis news certainly looks rosy.
> View attachment 23798




Hm its not too bad, although it appears its not earnings positive as yet

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS -10.8 -13.7 -5.6 19.8 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 September 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hm its not too bad, although it appears its not earnings positive as yet
> 
> 
> MS




Most definitely quite risky, typical biotech something could go terribly wrong at the last hurdle but PXS isn't depending on just one or two products &  they all have the promise of big bucks in the long run. Biotechs like this take as long or longer than mines to get off the ground. 
IMO though I think this is as close as a sure thing as you can get in a biotech simply because of the number of products & the positive results so far including there first product already approved in a lot of countries. Don't take my word for it I don't have a clue, just read there announcements through ASX.


----------



## pan (30 September 2008)

G'day,

How do I find out how much cash pharmaxis has??

Pharmaxis has held up pretty well in the last month or so considering the market downturn.

Also saw on another site that huntleys brought out a reccomendation/report

cheers


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 October 2008)

Try their website. As a shareholder I get their quarterly reports which are very informative.



With the market the way it is at the moment there may be another chance to get in at a lower price than today. I'm waiting to top up if the price drops again.


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 October 2008)

AHEM!

Like the rest of the market, it's either a good buy or still waiting for the bottom.


----------



## pan (1 April 2009)

recent increase in share price should see it back around 2.20-2.30 soon in imo.

good article out for anyone interested

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,25251075-5001942,00.html


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 June 2009)

Trading Halt! to raise capital, recently US FDA Accepted Aridol New Drug Application for Review so they probably need capital for expansion/ drug release in the US. All will be revealed when they make their next ann. & the trading halt is finished.
    How will this affect the sp I wonder!


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> Trading Halt! to raise capital, recently US FDA Accepted Aridol New Drug Application for Review so they probably need capital for expansion/ drug release in the US. All will be revealed when they make their next ann. & the trading halt is finished.
> How will this affect the sp I wonder!




Just thinking yesterday how boring this stock was getting having held my entitlement since June, a very long sideways Pennant. Since the rest of the mkt is moving I could have been making money elsewhere- then - along comes todays Quarterly & the sp bounces up to $2.44  
   I think I should just accumulate this one for a few more years while I play weekly trading with other stocks in the "BULL" market. PXS can be my retirement package 


DYOR this is a fundamentals based decision on a Bio speccy, not my usual quick dash for cash


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 October 2009)

At the risk of talking to myself 



Hit a high of $2.70 today  

(wish incredible charts would lower their subscription price  this chart is delayed by 16 hrs because it's just not worth $18mth to me )


----------



## Hedders (20 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> At the risk of talking to myself
> View attachment 34034
> 
> Hit a high of $2.70 today
> ...




It's about time this sleeper woke up a little. PXS's drug Bronchitol looks the goods to me (speaking as a pharmacist now). Fast track status from the FDA is a great sign. Do you think the share price will do much until the 1st quarter of 2010 though?


----------



## brickwalls (20 October 2009)

According to AC on other forum, PXS were represented at the North American Cystic Fibrosis meeting in Minneapolis 15th - 17th Oct, and its inferred that the buying stemmed from that conference?


----------



## Out Too Soon (18 November 2009)

Pxs has certainly come to life, here's a link to latest ASX ann 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01004541

I did take profits but I'm back in again today


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 November 2009)

More good news 
FDA Advisory Committee Recommends Approval of Aridol
[URL="http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01013769"/URL]

 & just to prove the nonsense of the mkt the sp has dropped to $2.35 
Maybe someones sell went thru before the ann came out


----------



## Hedders (4 December 2009)

Well the last couple of days have been good for PXS holders- stock now trading at $2.83, up 33cents in 2 days. Positive phase III trial results attracted buyers...finally. Here's hoping PXS continues to climb. I've watched my shares in this company go sideways for 6 long months- this recent news has broken the monotony if nothing else!


----------



## Out Too Soon (7 December 2009)

Hedders said:


> Well the last couple of days have been good for PXS holders- stock now trading at $2.83, up 33cents in 2 days. Positive phase III trial results attracted buyers...finally. Here's hoping PXS continues to climb. I've watched my shares in this company go sideways for 6 long months- this recent news has broken the monotony if nothing else!




"trial results attracted buyers...finally"

What an annoying pasttime share trading is  
Got out again before the latest take off purely because it has been frustrating waiting 6 mths for ppl to wake up & take notice. Small profit but out too soon as per usual 
Waiting for a retracement that hopefully wont be followed by any 6 mth doldrums


----------



## Hedders (7 December 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> "trial results attracted buyers...finally"
> 
> What an annoying pasttime share trading is
> Got out again before the latest take off purely because it has been frustrating waiting 6 mths for ppl to wake up & take notice. Small profit but out too soon as per usual
> Waiting for a retracement that hopefully wont be followed by any 6 mth doldrums




I nearly followed you on that score- I was just about to sell when PXS took off. Not really sure what it will do now. The stock hasn't traded this high for about 2 years. I think the charts suggest it may climb a little further, but I'm no expert on charts. I guess the cynic in me says the stock will retrace once people forget about the last announcement. It'll probably yo-yo until commercial availability occurs


----------



## Linkitme (8 December 2009)

Cup and handle breakout on this at 2.75, then there was a  retest. 
Very big upside from here. First target 4.15


----------



## drdave1 (17 June 2010)

Looking very promising from here and plenty of news drivers due out most notably the US trial results for bronchitol, price action and previous tests suggest a good result.


----------



## explod (18 June 2010)

drdave1 said:


> Looking very promising from here and plenty of news drivers due out most notably the US trial results for bronchitol, price action and previous tests suggest a good result.




Agree, a good punt this in my view.  My wife has bronchiectasis and in trials the drug has literally changed her life.   She used to have to tip and drain her lungs daily, none of that since and seemingly her lung capacity has improved out of sight.    

Anyway just our experience.


----------



## drdave1 (22 June 2010)

News out today.

Great trial results for bronchitol... Big day tomorrow. This could do anything!
Good luck to all holding


----------



## mark_au (23 June 2010)

Hi people

any ideas why PXS has dropped massively to 1.965 	
i thought the news was all good ??? not what i was expecitng at all


----------



## explod (23 June 2010)

mark_au said:


> Hi people
> 
> any ideas why PXS has dropped massively to 1.965
> i thought the news was all good ??? not what i was expecitng at all




No idea, obviously higher expectations were factored in on this.  And also just maybe, like Metal Storm, the US will not back something that is not thier idea or that they cannot dominate the rights over.

So much for my "good punt" idea the other day.

Just shows that the old addage of "DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH"  is absolutely paramount.   Had not been following it for 12 months now, so just shows.


----------



## mark_au (23 June 2010)

Very strange hey

it all looks like good news, yet something has happened, that causes the market to think not...
im wondering if this is an ideal time to top up, or wether there are other background issues in play... Sigh



explod said:


> No idea, obviously higher expectations were factored in on this.  And also just maybe, like Metal Storm, the US will not back something that is not thier idea or that they cannot dominate the rights over.
> 
> So much for my "good punt" idea the other day.
> 
> Just shows that the old addage of "DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH"  is absolutely paramount.   Had not been following it for 12 months now, so just shows.


----------



## explod (22 October 2011)

Cannot understand that there has not been a mention on this stock for some time.

Got myself back in a week ago at .86 and with the affirmation since of the CMPH we will have a big liftoff come Monday.



> EU Regulator Recommends Approval of Pharmaxis’s Bronchitol
> QBy Makiko Kitamura - Oct 21, 2011 10:48 PM GMT+1100 inShare2More
> Business Exchange Buzz up! Digg Print Email Pharmaxis Ltd. (PXS), the Australian developer of an experimental treatment for cystic fibrosis, won a recommendation from a regulatory panel of the European Medicines Agency to market the company’s most-advanced drug.
> 
> ...


----------



## TabJockey (22 October 2011)

Great to see the proper decision made. Pharmaxis is a good company with a useful product and will skyrocket Monday.


----------



## skc (22 October 2011)

explod said:


> Cannot understand that there has not been a mention on this stock for some time.
> 
> Got myself back in a week ago at .86 and with the affirmation since of the CMPH we will have a big liftoff come Monday.




I wanted to play it but I didn't know enough about the product to beat the market. And by the time I read up they're already halted.

Very good outcome for PXS and yourself. Will probably double on Monday. It will be interesting to see if they go back to their pre-plunge levels.


----------



## explod (24 October 2011)

skc said:


> I wanted to play it but I didn't know enough about the product to beat the market. And by the time I read up they're already halted.
> 
> Very good outcome for PXS and yourself. Will probably double on Monday. It will be interesting to see if they go back to their pre-plunge levels.




Thanks skc, could well attain that soon.  The open should be very interesting indeed.  

Latest press will certainly turn some eyes to it when it goes back into trade today.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ic-fibrosis-drug/story-fn91v9q3-1226174573303

http://www.smh.com.au/business/pharmaxis-set-for-share-lift-20111023-1mef3.html


----------



## skc (24 October 2011)

explod said:


> Thanks skc, could well attain that soon.  The open should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Latest press will certainly turn some eyes to it when it goes back into trade today.
> 
> ...




The market doesn't actually seem that large... only $750m in Europe.

I can never quite understand how to value these drug developers or how market react to them. Did you ever follow ACL when it got its drug approved? It is now trading well below (>50%) the range pre-announcement!

But given PXS has fallen so much, there has to be a decent bounce up on this news.


----------



## beatthemarket (26 June 2012)

..bottom wedge is forming... indicates that the price may rise to the range of A$1.15/sh to A$1.40/sh.

Current price 98c.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 March 2013)

Actually, our preceding poster "beatthemarket" has a pretty good depiction in their signature avatar of Phamaxis' dealings with the FDA of late (cue Batman TV-show imposed graphic "BAM" :viking:"WHAPP!!" :twak.





Last close before Easter break at $0.33c. Ouch, indeed. Fans of bounce trades will have been also disappointed: apart from glimmers of recovery from intra-day low of 0.31, there's persistent gloom all around.

With cash backing of $80 mil + , there can't be much further to fall, when current SP gives a nominal market-cap of $100 mil...?

To quote myself before taking a stake in Tissue Therapies (TIS) " ...I'm considering a position" (and TIS was days away from a disaster: perhaps I'm doing this wrong, do you think?).

Anyway, there's plenty of holiday reading to catch up on in the announcement history, so ...


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 April 2013)

No one saw this?



> Australian drug maker Pharmaxis faces an uncertain future after one of its key drugs, Bronchitol, failed to reach the targets needed for it to be submitted for regulatory approval.
> 
> Shares in Pharmaxis plunged 52.4 per cent to 15 ¢ on Wednesday after it said its year-long phase three study of 485 patients with bronchiectasis, a lung disease, recorded a statistically insignificant fall in exacerbation rates.
> Two months ago the same drug was rejected by the main US regulatory body, the Food and Drug Administration, for marketing to cystic fibrosis patients.
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/business/pharmaxis-hit-after-failed-drug-trial-20130424-2if1g.html

I'm always on the lookout for companies which have woken up on the wrong side of the bed, but somehow I don't think this is the case here.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 April 2013)

It will either die or stabilize at <10c with no turnover.  From such heights.  The impetus required to make it viable again would be enormous.  

Biotechs need a *lot* of projects happening at once, don't they?  otherwise the risk is too high.


----------



## skc (26 April 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Biotechs need a *lot* of projects happening at once, don't they?  otherwise the risk is too high.




Yes and no. A biotech investor can more easily and efficiently diversify into various projects (by holding a basket of biotech shares) than a single company. A single company doing such (unless it is pfizer or something grand like that) will simply spread resource and maangement attention too thin.

ACR did pretty good today...


----------



## AussieBoy (22 May 2013)

I noticed PXS is on the way back up after getting cut in half last month.  Got in late yesterday afternoon and pocketed a nice 19% gain this morning


----------



## pixel (18 May 2015)

It's been a long time since something good happened to PXS 
Today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01625897 could change that. I have traded some of the swings in recent months and am currently long this stock.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 September 2020)

Such a tough sector to back. I will never forget the near losses that could have eventuated for me on this company.

Promise of  Cystic Fibrosis treatment that fell flat!





__





						Home - Pharmaxis
					

Welcome to the Pharmaxis staging website.




					www.pharmaxis.com.au


----------

